# Sickest Rhymes



## ohhenry (May 25, 2010)

Just post one or two of your favorite rhymes. Or one of your own even
Big Pun - Twinz 
"dead in the middle of little italy, little did we know, that we riddled some middle man, who didn't do diddely"


----------



## MI Bluntsmoker (May 25, 2010)

I got so much chips man
They call me hewlett packer
I got so much chips man
You can have a bag if you're a snacker


----------



## Â«.kingcronic.Â» (May 25, 2010)

you will hear from me tomorow


----------



## ohhenry (May 26, 2010)

L's that nigga you expect,
to catch wreck,
on any 
cassette deck,
im so ahead of my time my parents haven't
met yet.
I beat kids with lead pipes,
I leave trails of dead-mics,
and where im from nigga's jewels get ran like Red Lights

Big L


----------



## MI Bluntsmoker (May 27, 2010)

The year's '94 and my trunk is raw
In my rear view mirror is the mother fuckin' law
I got two choices y'all pull over the car or (hmmm)
Bounce on the double put the pedal to the floor
Now I ain't tryin' to see no highway chase with Jay.
Plus i got a few dollars i can fight the case
So I...pull over to the side of the road
I heard "Son do you know why I'm stoppin' you for?"
Cause I'm young and I'm black and my hats real low?
Do I look like a mind reader sir, I don't know
Am I under arrest or should I guess some mo'?
"Well you was doin fifty-five in a fifty-fo' "
"Liscense and registration and step out of the car"
"Are you carryin' a weapon on you I know a lot of you are"
I ain't steppin out of shit all my paper's legit
"Well, do you mind if I look round the car a little bit?"
Well my glove compartment is locked so are the trunk in the back
And I know my rights so you gon' need a warrant for that
"Aren't you sharp as a tack, you some type of lawyer or something'?"
"Or somebody important or somethin'?"
Nah, I ain't pass the bar but i know a little bit
Enough that you won't illegally search my shit
"We'll see how smart you are when the K9 come"
I got 99 problems but a bitch ain't one
Hit me


----------



## L Cap (May 27, 2010)

All the skins are movin in becuz im gettin PAID,
But if you take away the P all i got left is AIDs

lol


----------



## L Cap (May 27, 2010)

not that having aids is funny


----------



## krozone (May 27, 2010)

Straight outta Low cash, A Crazy mother fucker named Gusto!


----------



## ohhenry (May 27, 2010)

Far from broke, Got enough Bread
and mad hoes- ask Beevus, i get nothing But-head.

Big L

My girl wanna know why I'm _so fly._.
She asked me for a ring,
and I put one around her _Whole eye._

Big L


----------



## ohhenry (May 27, 2010)

haha,

"Supastition,
This is real as it gets,
and even if i stick my hand up your ass nigga,
I ain't feeling your shit"


----------



## MI Bluntsmoker (May 27, 2010)

Take him up the street to call a truce
The silly mother fucker pulls out a deuce deuce
Little did he know I had a loaded twelve guage
One sucker dead LA times front page

RIP Eazy E, you crazy AIDS infested bastard


----------



## MI Bluntsmoker (May 28, 2010)

Straight outta Compton crazy motherfucker named Ice Cube
From the gang called Niggaz With Attitudes
When I'm called off I got a sawed off
Squeeze the trigger and bodies are hauled off
You too boy if ya fuck with me
The police are gonna hafta come and get me
Off yo ass that's how I'm goin out
For the punk motherfuckers that's showin out


----------



## thatguy830 (May 28, 2010)

we're born to die
so i get high just like im born to fly
im in the court with marijuana eyes (sorry judge)
we hit the club until the morning rise


----------



## one11 (May 28, 2010)

all you bitches shit is primitive...

Lyrically im infinite like possiblities
but you dont have the capability like infertility
cuz opening your mouth to question my validity
is like trying to contradict the theory of relativity
what i spit is the eptiome of heavy artillery
my enemies are obsessed with me like the bitch in Misery
but break out like fathers running from responsibility
every time i step and abuse the mic with versatility
I balance humility, with brutal instincts
I'll make your whole cypher look like those crackers from N'SYNC.


----------



## da07flopro (May 29, 2010)

elementary watson Flopro can show you something LOL


This is an exorcism; the exoskeleton extractor is back with his next flow, listen
electro-vision that wrecks the molecular texture of this irregular section of mechanism
You diagnosed with doses of uncontrollable scoliosis plus liver cirrhosis
witness the original lyrical everlastin' individual spiritual metaphysical masterin'
blastin the zone with a wrath never known the path of science and mathman crafted in stone
My deep is exegesis drafted alone, the devilish staff was born and grafted a clone
I elevate with prose that are sacred; create biological elements that I mate with
the evangelical, adamant, radical, murder capital admiral, rapper staggering battler
I AM the sorcerer that broke though the corridor, the 200 and 20 century galaxy orbiter
straight from the infinite thought who taught you how to combine summer, spring, winter, and autumn
my staff is deadly as acid when I cast it 1 to 150 the demographic
no match no matter where you look brutha heaven Me, the coalition and book number 7


----------



## ohhenry (May 29, 2010)

Why is it hard for me to think that I'll probably die in poverty?
Why the police authority only fuck with minorities?
Why is there black blood in thugs arteries?
Why does the cold part of me, got me loving crime whole heartedly?
Why is the federal bureaucracy prophecy locking me?
I cop a ki. rock a commodity lockin ya property
Stockin monopoly properly, why the vodka be knockin me?
Why hypocrisy tryin to rob me of my philosophy?
-saigon


----------



## ohhenry (May 29, 2010)

plus I'm fucking sluts, 
and slapping butts,
to make em back it up,
fuck em in the back of trucks,
untill i blast a nut,
thats when i grab my stuff,
and pack it up,
my nigga, that's what's up
-shank


----------



## kizphilly (May 31, 2010)

it get dark soon as the sun drop/
and all you hear is cops siren and gun shots philly where im from ock/
that when them real n****S post up in drug traffic/
and every household a parent got a drug habit -chic raw


----------



## ohhenry (Jun 3, 2010)

Man I got evidence I'm never dense and I've been clever ever since
My residence was hesitant to do some shit that represents the M-O
So I'm assuming all responsibility
Cause there's a monster will in me that always wants to kill MC's


----------



## Kimosobey (Jun 4, 2010)

Hope this is safe to say?-Selling dope on the streets made me a creep -i startred to realize my life is turning into a lie-growing up made me cry-i was brought up with closed eyes-You see? na i got no guide to help me with my life-im stuck in t-town-place really brings me down-not as big as it seems-it really kills my dreams-i speak about death-begin thinking about meth-im here lying in bed-these ryhmes mess with my head-i don't listen to barrack-he needs to grow a cock....-kimosobey(i just made it up the other night )


----------



## TheMaritimesFinest (Jul 19, 2010)

you like to take drugs and hear music/
my album is engineered/
like biotechnology attach me to your ear/
i make the devil do the work of god and god do evil/
im both positive and negative im like two people/

-ill bill


----------



## dam612 (Jul 19, 2010)

Who came through with two glocks to terrorize your borough (huh?)
Told you how to slap chicks and murder your girl (I did!)
Gave you all the finger and told you to sit and twirl
Sold a billion tapes and still screamed, Fuck the world
Slim Shady... so come and kill me while my name's hot
And shoot me twenty-five times in the same spot (Ow!)
I think I got a generation brainwashed
to pop pills and smoke pot til they brains rot (uhh-oh)
Stop they blood flow until they veins clot
I need a pain shot, and a shot of plain scotch
Purple haze and acid raindrops
Spike the punch at the party and drink pop (gulp gulp)
Shaved my armpits and wore a tank top
Bad Boy, I told you that I can't stop
You gotta make em fear you 'fore you make em feel you
So everybody buy my shit or I'ma come and kill you.....
Eminem-im shady, off the slim shady lp


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Jul 20, 2010)

"Who me yes me call me Weezy West B 
cause im wilder then the motherfuckin wild west b 
im so ready are you ready for me".

'"break in a nigga car at the light 
put the gun to his head make him park on the right 
and then i tell him dont talk nigga get out 
and walk and then i tell my goons get right in 
when you fuckin wit a nigga like me no homo 
but you fuckin wit a rider",, 

"pressure pressure boy what would make you test a boy 
im great wit no effort boy yo face will get severed boy 
im breakin yo level boy im takin yo medal boy 
Weezy F. Baby and the F is for forever boy"

All by the greatest himself, Lil wayne.


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Jul 20, 2010)

"I like my pussy a little wetter, my drinks a little colder
my girls a little older with her hair past her shoulders
like my weed a little stronger, my money a lot longer
if blooding aint right than I couldn&#8217;t be a wronger
I&#8217;m a bad muthafucker, be very afraid"


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Jul 20, 2010)

"I&#8217;m fly as a bird
high as the herb
I am under, I can conquer
what I prefer, like that reefer
pour that liquor, shawty tell me Weezy baby
your that n-gga, I say I know
what I say, it go
and that there she know
she get her ego, oh no she go
on commercial flights, with the purest white
skip the beauty patch, as long as her booty fat
as long as she do me that, favor, and do my dad
I&#8217;m weezy baby, me and paper are newly weds
Jessica Simpson money, yeah, goofy cash
I smoke blue dro, and she smoke yellow dro
together we make green, she go go get mo&#8217;
see i&#8217;m from hollygrove, nothing like hollywood
behind that money honey, we act like animals"


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Jul 20, 2010)

"Man i let him keep talkin, let alone this motherfuckers barkin 
Im a grown ass man, you want to see I.D. 
Filthy rich on the floor, fuck V.I.P."


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Jul 20, 2010)

"I am sittin on the clouds 
I got smoke coming from my seat 
I can play basketball with the moon 
I got the whole world at my feet 
PlayinÂ touch football on Marijuana Street 
Or in a marijuana field 
You are so beneath my cleats 
Get high, so high that I feel like lying 
Down in a cigar 
Roll me up & smoke me cause 
I feel like dying"

"Swimming laps around a bottle of Louis The 13th 
Jumping off of a mountain into a sea of Codeine 
Im at the top of the top but still I climb 
And if I should ever fall, the ground will then turn to wine" 

"I can mingle with the stars & throw a party on Mars 
I am a prisoner locked up behind Xanax bars 
I have just boarded a plane without a pilot 
And violets are blue, 
Roses are red 
Daisies are yellow, 
The flowers are dead 
Wish I can give you this feeling that I feel like buying 
And if my dealer dont have no more, then I feel like dying."

"all these cuts on my wrist, its like im killin myself 
diamond cuts is what i mean, im so hot i might melt 
only in your bitch mouth, nigga whatcha talkin bout 
you aint talkin bout shit if you aint talkin bout this". 

"nigga walk this way, and i'mma paint your ass like an art display 
im really rich, i just talk this way, 
and maybe if you get rich you'll talk this way".


----------



## deewnixon (Jul 20, 2010)

16 5 nigga thats too high
depends on how many chickens, only 10 when we buy.

classic pimp c


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Jul 20, 2010)

haha sorry I went a little overboard but weezy is a badass. Here's some old school 2pac. R.I.P.

"Thug Luv nigga we can do this like gangstas
and slug it out or do this like punks and punk it out 
pull your strap on me nigga and you better kill me thug life
baby".

"I'll probably be punished for hard livin blind to the facts
Thugs is convicts in gods prison hand on the strap
Praying to father please forgive me police be rushing when they
see me
I flaunted America's most wanted live on TV life
Pleasure and pain stuck in this game holler my name
We all gone die we bleed through similar veins 
Please explain to me now don't panic when my gun burst
Heard the last jam nigga this ones worse
My nigga bone held the chrome till I came home
Thug Luv playas tell these bitch niggas bring it on
I caught a plane out to Cleveland late last evening 
To help my niggas clean up some niggas no longer breathing now
Who you believe in hit the weed and breathe it's a 
Cold ass the world niggas kill you in your sleep watch me
Until they stop me bury murder me or drop me
I got Thug Luv for my nationwide posse feel me"


----------



## bigv1976 (Jul 20, 2010)

*"Warning"*

Who the fuck is this?
pagin me at 5:46 in the mornin crack a dawnin
now I'm yawnin, wipe the cold out my eye
see who's this pagin me and why..
It's my nigga Pop from the barbershop
told me he was in the gamblin spot and heard the intricate plot
some people wanna stick you like fly paper neighbour
slow down love please chill drop the caper
remember them kidz from the hill up in Brownsville
that you rolled dice wit
smoked the blunts and got nice wit
yeah my little Fame up in Prospect
nah dem my people nah love wouldn't disrespect
I didn't say dem,
they schooled me to some niggas
that you knew from back when,
when you was clockin minor figures
Now they heard you blowin up like nitro
know they wanna stick the knife
through your windpipe slow..
so thank Fame for warnin me now I'm warnin you
you got the mac Biggie
tell me what you wanna do...

_[CHORUS]_
Damn niggas wanna stick me for my papers

_[VERSE 2]_
They heard about the Rolex's and the Lexus
wit the Texas license plate outta state
they heard about the pounds
you got down in Georgetown
now they heard you got half of Virginia locked down
they even heard about the crib
you bought your moms out in Florida
the fifth corridor....
Call the coroner
there's gonna be alot of slow singin
and flower bringin
if my burgular alarm starts ringin
whatcha think all the guns is for?
all purpose war got the rottweilers by the door
and I feed em gun powder so they can devour
the criminals tryin to clock my decimals
DAMN..niggas wanna stick my for my C.R.E.A.M.
And it ain't a dream things aint always how it seems
it's the ones that smoke blunts witcha
see your picture, now they wanna
grab they guns and come and getcha
Bethca Biggie won't slip
I got the calico with the black talons loaded in the clip
so I can rip through the ligaments
put they bodies in a bad prediciment
where all the foul niggas went
Touch my cheddar, feel my Beretta
Buck with what I had you with
you motherfuckers betta duck
I bring pain, blood stains on what remains
Of his jacket, he had a gun he should've packed it
Cocked it, extra clips in my pocket
so I can reload and explode down ya rasshole
I fuck around and get hardcore
C4 to ya door no beef no more
feel the rush scandalous
The more weed smoke I puff the more dangerous
I dont give a fuck about you or your weak crew
What you gonna do when Big Poppa comes for you
I'm not runnin, nigga I bust my gun in
Hold on I hear somebody comin........


----------



## bigv1976 (Jul 20, 2010)

[Verse 1]
Let's talk about dead body disposal
My proposal take the corpse to the bathtub
And drain the blood out of the bastard
Strip ya self nude first so you don't get blood on ya new shirt
And cut the fuckin' corpse up like a butcher to meat kid
And put the pieces inside trash bags
Else he'll be wreaking like a fags ass
With flesh covered in leeches
And throw the bags away
In various trash bins in different areas
This shit's hilarious
Nobody notices some asshole taking out the garbage
Who would know it's a carcass?
Even if they were focusing 'cause the plastic bag is dark kid
And even the nosy bitch wouldn't open it, it make no sense
And if you do it just before a trash pick up
The bodies hauled away before it decays and stinks up
It won't be noticed with literally tons of other shit
And ya bag is in the middle buried right under it
Especially if you double-bagged it
Ya victim'll stay a faggot in fragments forever stagnant

[Chorus]
Dead Body Disposal
For those that don't know what to do after ya foes are killed
Shit could get messy when the blood flow spills
You never know when you might need to know skills
In body disposal it's no frills
Dead Body Disposal
Are you interested in hearing my proposal?

[Verse 2]
Bodies begin to stink within an hour of death
And if it's warm outside then it's quicker for the sour stench to leak out 
the flesh
So think about the steps
You take in killing and be willing to consider the best
Be extra careful and grab an aerosol can of pepper spray
to coat the pieces the smell is unbearable
Coat the first layer of bag beautifully
that'll keep animals from tearing open the bag to get to the meat
Squirrels, dogs, and birds
Officers with dogs that smell won't find shit when they thrown off the scent
You could hang a fuck upside down in ya tub
And slit his throat from ear to ear to remove a large amount of blood
Most of it'll gush out on its own at once But to get that last couple of pints drained work his arms like pumps
For dismemberment gentlemen I recommend
heavy duty bone saws that cut through gendleums like pendulums
But if you want to take your time don't rush it
either cut each piece up like Pizza Hut pizza with a rusty cleaver
Then put each piece up in a freezer
Take out the trash in a couple of days the stench of decomposition's meager
And make sure there's no incriminating papers in the bag
Letters, receipts, anything with ya name they'll trace ya


I know it's obvious but you'd be amazed at how easy it is
to be sloppy with this even the Mafia slips

[Chorus]
Dead Body Disposal
For those that don't know what to do after ya foes are killed
Shit could get messy when the blood flow spills
You never know when you might need to know skills
In body disposal it's no frills

[Hook]
Let's talk about death baby
Disintegration of flesh you'll see
Let's talk about all the good things and the bad things
In hacking up ya meat

Let's talk about death baby
Disintegration of flesh you'll see
Let's talk about all the good things and the bad things
In hacking up ya meat
Let's talk about death!

[Brick Top from Snatch]

[Verse 3]
There's more choices to choose kid
Bury the corpse in the ground, bury it at sea all the pieces get distributed
When using the ground a shallow grave isn't allowed
'Cause the corpse'll be found when the stench of it lingers out
Make sure it's six feet deep or more
Construction sites work in formented
In what's cemented suspended beneath the floor
Using the sea has its potential sequentionally
The sea destroys all evidence eventually
But make sure that you tie a weight to the body to keep it from floating 
around and being discovered by mistake
Drop it as far from shore as possible otherwise it'll pop up at low tide 
and be seen by some fisherman's opticals
Distributing Body parts is riveting
I explained it in verse one forgive me if I begin again
A wood chipper turns a corpse into chopped meat
Spread it all over ya grass then water it down properly
Within a few days the cadaver's fertilizer
Your advisor's taught you ways of covering up murders wiser
Regardless how you tried these methods
Be careful with prints and rented equipment use cash and fake id's

[Chorus]
Dead Body Disposal
For those that don't know what to do after ya foes are killed
Shit could get messy when the blood flow spills
You never know when you might need to know skills
In body disposal it's no frills
Dead Body Disposal
Are you interested in hearing my proposal?
Shit could get messy when the blood flow spills
You never know when you might need to know skills
In body disposal it's no frills

[Hook]
Let's talk about death baby
Disintegration of flesh you'll see
Let's talk about all the good things and the bad things
In hacking up ya meat
Let's talk about death!


----------



## kizphilly (Jul 20, 2010)

i done had so much pain in my soul its to the point the only thing i change is my clothes/only other thing i might change is my flows im stubborn as old man damn a nigga cold/people trying change me ima just remain reign and remain angry the game cant tame me /thats why i made my own lane you cant blame me i own things i got my own thing you cant claim me/im gods property and god properly put me where im suppose to be yet you not blocking me/ paparazzi watching me rappers trying copy me im unorthodox off the top you not stoping me/ so why would i switch up my swagger and talk about money and who bitches is badder when i go get money and chicks by the platter i talk about my life thats the shit that really matters--reignman


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 20, 2010)

People in my city, they fightin for they meals
He sleeps on a mattress stuffed with hundred dollar bills
How rich he is the devil, he never will admit it
So I'm a take his money stack and stuff his face with it

Piggie Pie - ICP

This is the point of no return nigga you better believe this
Mary Magdalen giving birth to the children of Jesus
The evolution of the world, bloody and dramatic
Human beings killing monkeys to conquer the planet
The kingdoms of Africa and Mesopotamia
Machine gunnin' your body with depleated uranium
This is the age of micro chips and titanium
The dark side of the moon and contact with aliens
I started out like Australians, criminal minded
Broke into hell, tore it down, and built and city behind it
South Paul, murderous, methadology nigga
Remember that I'm just a man don't follow me nigga
Cause once you past the point you can never go home
You've got to face the possibility of dying alone
So tell me mother fucker, how could you die for the throne?
When you don't even got the fuckin' heart to die for your own
It rains acid, one day the earth will cry from a stone
And you'll be lookin' at the world livin' inside of a dome
Comperized humanity living inside of a clone
This is the place where the unknown is living and real
Worm went to planet X and the seventh seal
Universal truth is not measure in mass appeal
This is the last time that I kneel and pray to the sky
Cause almost everything that I was always ever told was a lie

Point of No Return - Immortal Technique


----------



## dam612 (Jul 20, 2010)

dont feel like quoting the whole song, biggie and meth rippin it up
[video=youtube;F_Z_B7UQ5bU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_Z_B7UQ5bU[/video]


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Jul 20, 2010)

I SMOKE MIAMI DADE CRIPPY AND THAT ARIZONA ICKY
CUZ MY HUMBOLT STICKYS FOR THAT ONE PULL QUICKIE
YEAH I HIT GRAPE APE, AND THE DEVILS BLUE
MET THE SUPER JACK, GREEN CRACK AND ELVIS TOO
SENSI SKUNK NUMBER FOUR, THAT UPTOWN RAW
DOMINICAN HAZE WE BLAZED FROM THE BOTANICAL STORE
GOT THE BUTTERSCOTCH HAWAIIAN AND THE JUICY FRUIT LEMON
NEW YORK SOUR DIESEL AND SOME NORTHERN LIGHTS SEVEN
WITH THE RED HAIRS ON IT, AND LOOKIN DEEPER
ITS THE BACKYARD BOOGIE WOOGIE BROOKLYN CREEPER
MEDICINAL SECRET SAUCE, WHITE SMURF, PSYCHO CHRONIC
AND THAT MAUI WOWIE, HONALULU HYDROPONIC
I WANNA TRUCK FULL A BC BUDS, WITH NO STEMS
FOR JACK HERER, MARY JANE, AND ALL OF MY FRIENDS
GIMME ORANGE CRUSH, BOGBERRY, OG KUSH
AND SOME CHOCOLATE THAI STICK FROM THE BUSH...

(hook 2x) aint nuthin in the world like weed
thats why im smokin on a blunt, puffin on a joint
lightin up a bowl no seeds no seeds
that ganja's all i want, its really all i need
aint nuthin in the world like weed

THE BUDDAH THE GANJA THE INDO THE KONG N' THE CESS
THE PHILLIES THE DUTCHES THE PAPERS THE BONG IS THE BEST
YEAH IM INTO CALI MIST, GREEN BURNS CLEAN
BUT THERES NUTHIN LIKE THAT OLD SCHOOL G13
GIMME PUKEBERRY, PURE KUSH, BLUEBERRY BUD
AND THAT GRAPEFRUIT SATIVA SOMEONE GREW IN THE MUD
I WANT THE EARLY GIRL SHIVA AND THE PURPLE FLOWER
WITH THE CAT PISS, HASH PLANT, AND TURTLE POWER
I TOKE THE CRYSTAL CHAMPAGNE, THE BUBONIC, SUPERSONIC
HOLLAND HOPE, WHITE WIDOW, BIG BLUE CHRONIC
FROM THE DELTA NINE, ROMULAN, AND AFGHAN CROSS
A LITTLE PUSSY KUSH, SWEET TOOTH, STRAWBERRY COUGH
GIVE ME THE SUPER SILVER, CITRUS, AND THE CRYPTONITE FREEZE
THAT FUZZY WUZZY INDICA FROM AMSTERDAM SEEDS
I WANT THE FOUR WAY, CINDARELLA, GREAT WHITE SHARK
JAMAICAN LAMBS BREATH, COLUMBIAN DARK.....

(hook 2x) aint nuthin in the world like weed
thats why im smokin on a blunt, puffin on a joint
lightin up a bowl no seeds no seeds
that ganja's all i want, its really all i need
aint nuthin in the world like weed

[video=youtube;GV2G6yFVJX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GV2G6yFVJX8&feature=related&fmt=34[/video]

one of my favs to spark up my first bowl too ^^


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Jul 20, 2010)

"Yeah
Guess what? Streets off paper
And me, I&#8217;m praying for probation
Like my ancestors prayed for segregation
I&#8217;mma predator when I pray, I don&#8217;t mean meditation
I mean vegetation, fuck the feds and fuck the federation
And every agent, man I want an Asian, sex her like a geisha
Get up in her stomach like ignatia&#8230; let me stop
Nah let me keep going, C4&#8242;ing, we blowing
Up you better be detouring, if we touring, then she snoring cause he boring
Shawty need a refund, bring him back
And when it comes to me she pre-ordering, and re-ordering, and re-ordering
I leap all in, I free fallin&#8217;, I sleep out of that pussy
And when she calling, I don&#8217;t answer
But she keep calling, and keep calling
And we ballin&#8217;, like we ballin&#8217;
As a matter of fact like street ballin&#8217;
We evolving, they dissolving
Cincinnati Reds hat, red-black
Cops find your body but they don&#8217;t know where your head at
Uh, I&#8217;m goin&#8217; in like wet pussy
No money, that sounds like debt to me
Bitch I don&#8217;t give a motherfuck
Yeah I&#8217;m leanin&#8217;, &#8217;bout to pour me up another cup
Yeah I&#8217;m high, &#8217;bout to roll me up another blunt
I roll them big and small, here&#8217;s another one"

-Weezy


----------



## heathaa (Jul 20, 2010)

96 hitemup- remember when i used to let you sleep on the couch and beg a bitch to let you sleep in the house. 
now its all about versace
you copied my style
5 shots couldnt drop me
i took it and smiled
now im here to set the record straight
with my AK im still the thug that you love to hate.


----------



## heathaa (Jul 20, 2010)

this is kinda off subject but there a 2pac song that goes like
ghetto star:
close up the crime scene fast
why?
heard the feds had a warrant for my ass
fly.
i wont touch down till i see tijuana
set up shop sellin them crooked cops marijuana
label me as success 
i made the switch
retired from the life that never gave me shit
with cash that i couldnt spend, countless cars
and addict for a wife, my life as a ghetto star


----------



## heathaa (Jul 20, 2010)

heathaa said:


> this is kinda off subject but there a 2pac song that goes like
> ghetto star:
> close up the crime scene fast
> why?
> ...


 just adds to the conspiracy


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Jul 23, 2010)

Light another blunt just to save me the grief
I dont give a fuck I was made for the beef
I dont give a fuck Im straight from the streets
But Im crooked as a bitch, bitch wave to the thief

Flow so sick you cough and hurl
Im so twisted I walk and swirl
Im so lifted I walk on clouds
Please please please dont shoot me down
Fuckin right I put it down


----------



## chuck taylor (Jul 23, 2010)

[video=youtube;RVmhXK3OMl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVmhXK3OMl0[/video]


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Jul 23, 2010)

pharoahe monch:

...a driver sprayed my face with mace,
she didn't know that i enjoyed the taste
of radioactive waste, when im in the
back of ya mid-town taxi don't even
ask me for the cash g, the 4 cabs
before didn't pick me up now ask
yourself who the fucks gonna stick me up


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Aug 2, 2010)

"We are not the same I am a martian
And I'm hotter than summer rain like Carl Thomas
Lock, load, ready to aim at any target
I could get your brains for a bargain
Like I bought it from target
Hip hop is my supermarket
Shopping cart full of fake hip hop artists
I'm starving, sorry I gotta eat all it
And I'll be back in the morning"


----------



## kizphilly (Aug 3, 2010)

Vado:
Uh, I'm so cool, plus speak fly
You don't even hear the vroom when I breeze by
I see why, SLR, me and G-Y (slime)
Can't stop, hit the horn at least three times
They like who that (who that) nigga we that (we that)
40th to 4-deuce, Lennox where we be at
Here, take this raw too, finish then you re that
Banana clips sweep, six feet where you sleep at
Nigga believe that, that short change, leave that
You don't need a G-pack, the whole thing, we keep that
So what's goodie, black suede and hoody
No chain, I seen more bang bangs than boogie (Haa)
Yeah, I straight aim it fully
And techs don't wanna talk cuz my main man's the bully
Yeah this kid is the truth
I said "Killa, fuck the cars, just gimme the booth"


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Aug 3, 2010)

[video=youtube;Ch9cWajiLsc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch9cWajiLsc[/video]

"I'll go to the pen before I lose my ends
Murder one, one of you hoes tryin to get me for my Benjamins"


----------



## kizphilly (Aug 4, 2010)

[video=youtube;Kd4oMjZyKNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kd4oMjZyKNg&feature=related[/video]
that first and last verse go hard


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm just saggin'
Wavin' my flag and
Never will I ease up Nigga 
So stop askin'

And

Better cheese
We want them keys
On your knees
Butt naked please
Before any of you guppies get heart
Nigga, rewind my part, fool 
And Bow Down

The Dub SC


----------



## Gengar (Aug 4, 2010)

http://www.myspace.com/darkstormbeats


----------



## Gengar (Aug 4, 2010)

http://www.myspace.com/darkstormbeats Check out 'Get Mad.' Sick track! My local boys on top form http://www.myspace.com/darkstormbeats


----------



## Gengar (Aug 4, 2010)

Plus a FrEe album for you all http://www.mediafire.com/?gztnjjfmijx


----------



## Gengar (Aug 4, 2010)

In fact, just check the label http://www.wix.com/badtasterecords/Bad-Taste-Records


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Aug 11, 2010)

[video=youtube;KxjGIxr7Kts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxjGIxr7Kts[/video]


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Aug 12, 2010)

"I've payed my dues and kept my cool
I'm the one that told your kid to stay in school
I'm from the streets thank god for rap
I creep through my hood in the smoke gray 'llac
Contridiction on my chest, versace on my clothes
I got too many too many heh YO"

"I'm shakin bakin cookies turnin rookies into vets
I used to see my dreams through a foggy pyrex
My lex is outside plus I got a 64
But my benz is wrapped up around a telephone pole
I'm drippin candy wet and I'm swangin 84s
Nothin but the screw bangin in my radio
I'm blowin this mary and im sippin on sherry
Give my homies mama money for his convisary
My name is.."


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Aug 12, 2010)

The name is S.P.M.


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Aug 12, 2010)

Didn't wanna add the chorus, not feelin it


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Aug 12, 2010)

His shit was tight though. Heard he was a pedophile? Turned me off to him and his music but that disc right there was on hit for sure.


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Aug 13, 2010)

pedo or not he killed it in that track

[video=youtube;rbcGtcCn6uw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbcGtcCn6uw[/video]


----------



## BongHits4Jesus (Aug 13, 2010)

If u token good, then all my smokas, let me see ya flames
Don't know what you got but my bag will, put yo stuff, ta shame
All tha different kinds of otha flavors, they don't mean a thing
You cant compare and don't stare cuz I got the ultimate Mary Jane

-Ludacris


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 15, 2010)

Life Lessons, how blessed/
is he who breathes life's essense/
you can walk life stressin/
and go thru hell for a little piece of heaven/
or you can pause for a second/
and realize the answer is hidden in the question/
i aint tryin to sound like your reverend/
im more like your breathren/
i aint talkin headaches and excedrin/
on the block, losing weight, no ephedrine/
sick of lies so the truth is the medicine/
and it hurts so the truth is a weapon/
who's next in line to start questioning why/
we struggle with that rent but still dress so fly/
then we spark that La, til we get so high/
that im birds eye view, man i guess its I/

*(c) 4oh5*


----------



## BongHits4Jesus (Aug 16, 2010)

My words are like a dagger with a jagged edge
That'll stab you in the head
whether you're a fag or lez
Or the homosex, hermaph or a trans-a-vest
Pants or dress - hate fags? The answer's "yes"
Homophobic? Nah, you're just heterophobic
Staring at my jeans, watching my genitals bulging (Ooh!)
That's my motherfucking balls, you'd better let go of em
They belong in my scrotum, you'll never get hold of em
Hey, it's me, Versace
Whoops, somebody shot me!
And I was just checking the mail
Get it? Checking the 'male'?
How many records you expecting to sell
after your second LP sends you directly to jail?
C'mon!-- Relax guy, I like gay men
Right, Ken? Give me an amen (AAA-men!)
Please Lord, this boy needs Jesus
Heal this child, help us destroy these demons
Oh, and please send me a brand new car
And a prostitute while my wife's sick in the hospital
Preacher preacher, fifth grade teacher
You can't reach me, my mom can't neither
You can't teach me a goddamn thing cause
I watch TV, and Comcast cable
and you ain't able to stop these thoughts
You can't stop me from topping these charts
And you can't stop me from dropping each March
with a brand new CD for these fucking retards
Duhhh, and to think, it's just little ol' me
Mr. "Don't Give A Fuck," still won't leave

-Eminem, Criminal.


----------



## JonathanBlaze (Aug 18, 2010)

they say a closed mouth dont get fed
I say a closed mouth dont give head
on the flipside no a close fist dont get bread
and if you swing it then you gone get lead

**joe budden voice**


----------



## BongHits4Jesus (Aug 20, 2010)

Brain damage..
Way before my baby daughter Hailey
I was harassed daily by this fat kid named D'Angelo Bailey
An eighth grader who acted obnoxious, cause his father boxes
so everyday he'd shove me in the lockers
One day he came in the bathroom while I was pissin
And had me in the position to beat me into submission
He banged my head against the urinal til he broke my nose,
Soaked my clothes in blood, grabbed me and choked my throat
I tried to plead and tell him, "We shouldn't beef"
But he just wouldn't leave, he kept chokin me and I couldn't breathe
He looked at me and said, "You gonna die honkey!"
The principal walked in (What's going on in here?)
and started helpin him stomp me
I made them think they beat me to death
Holdin my breath for like five minutes before they finally left
Then I got up and ran to the janitor's storage booth
Kicked the door hinge loose and ripped out the four inch screws
Grabbed some sharp objects, brooms, and foreign tools
"This is for every time you took my orange juice,
or stole my seat in the lunchroom and drank my chocolate milk.
Every time you tipped my tray and it dropped and spilt.
I'm gettin you back bully! Now once and for good."
I cocked the broomstick back and swung hard as I could
and beat him over the head with it til I broke the wood
Knocked him down, stood on his chest with one foot..
.. Made it home, later that same day
Started reading a comic, and suddenly everything became gray
I couldn't even see what I was tryin to read
I went deaf, and my left ear started to bleed
My mother started screamin, "What are you on, drugs?!?
Look at you, you're gettin blood all over my rug!" (Sorry!)
She beat me over the head with the remote control
opened a hole, and my whole brain fell out of my skull
I picked it up and screamed, "Look bitch, what have you done?!?"
[M] "Oh my God, I'm sorry son"
[E] "Shut up you cunt!" I said, "Fuck it!"
Took it and stuck it back up in my head
then I sewed it shut and put a couple of screws in my neck


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 21, 2010)

im *back* on my bullshit/
*back* to kicking knowledge, yes *back* on the pulpit/
powerful as the gun thats on the *back* of the culprit/
who's *back* to changing lives just as soon as he pulls it/
now your ace is rattled so get *back* to the bullpen/
hit the *back* of the line kid, who you thought you was foolin?/
im in the *back* of my ac, J.Holiday's "*Back* of the Lac"/
plays in the *back*ground while i band the *back* of my stack/
*back* on the road, 5 North with a napsack/
hit the bay, green for green up in my *back*pack/
LA to the bay, but now its time to *back* track/
kids lied in 09, time to bring the facts *back*/
and the *back* facts state that you past wack/
bought your tape for 5 bones, now i want that cash *back*/
so thats that, bet it *back*, i'll back that/
and *back* to *back* i'll show you exactly what you cats lack/

*(c) 4oh5*

sad thing is, most of you cant even comprehend how raw that 16 is.


----------



## andar (Aug 21, 2010)

I live by the street code
Never owe
Never love a ho
Never flash the dough
Cause you never know who's friend or foe

I've got big balls
You've got big balls
But who's got the biggest
Balls of them all!


----------



## andar (Aug 22, 2010)

i roll up and down harlem blocks
iced out watch
knots in my socks
cops think im sellin rocks.
pullin me over 
to see if im drunk
or if im sober
i bet they wouldnt fuck with me 
if i drove a nova...


the feds wanna knock me
just cause im cocky
an arrogant fuck
i waive hi when they watch me


----------



## andar (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm not talking 'bout the first record&#65279; ever made
I'm talking 'bout the first one that ever made you
The first records that I played never played me
And I can still play 'em today 'cause they stay true...

shit you gotta hear this one. 
[youtube]amOGnQpYWmM[/youtube]


----------



## andar (Aug 22, 2010)

[youtube]f7QJryv65Ms[/youtube]


----------



## SwitchUK (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm magnificent, and you can call me your eminence, adore me, the spledour, the glory the elegance. I pen the story with elequence, my sentiments'll be the ending to all of your relevance...Like talking it bling as if your lord of the rings, i've got shine but it's all from within, they call me the king. Your majesty I wave from the balcony, this aint the four horsemen, call it the cavalry, sorcerers, alchemy cos I hold the kind of goal, in your dreams you'll try and battle me, it'll be your final fantasy. Talk crap, splish splash get the royal flush, what's that, bitch slap with a toilet brush. Essa's evil, plus essa's regal, pliars and the blowtorch i'm getting medieval. Forging arrows and swords to fight battles, beef with y'g and get slaughtered like cattle. Or mess with y'g and die hard like old habits. I testify, in my heart I won't have it, warlock, wizard, with arts of old magic. Slash, split your gizzard in half i'm so jagged. F a morgage, my door is a drawbridge, 24 kids, 12 sons and 12 daughters. 8 wives, 4 divorced with and 4 slaughtered, the king that you ride in to war with, your lordship.


Yungun


----------



## jmitchell (Sep 7, 2010)

ohhenry said:


> Just post one or two of your favorite rhymes. Or one of your own even
> Big Pun - Twinz
> "dead in the middle of little italy, little did we know, that we riddled some middle man, who didn't do diddely"


Pun had some of the sickest lyrics ever

Big Punisher-Punish Me

I was the luckiest man on Earth, my wisdom was worth
any purse but had a curse that hurt worse than givin birth
My first verse explains some of the games she was playin
I'm blamin myself cause in my wealth was her pain would haven


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Sep 8, 2010)

no rhymes today, but an out of this world beat

[video=youtube;-RNdb83CPss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RNdb83CPss&feature=related[/video]


----------



## pylon89 (Sep 9, 2010)

A tech nine is my utensil 
Fillin' niggas with so much led they can use they dick for a pencil 
It ain't even funny 
Some girls don't even know me askin me can they get some money 
I'm looking nothing like your poppa 
I wouldn't give a chick 10 cent to put cheese on a whoppa

Some nigga named dex, was in the projects layin threats 
I jumped out the lincoln, left him stinkin 
Put his brains in the street 
Now you can see what he was just thinkin

Fuckin punk, you ain't a leader nobody ever followed you
You was never shit, your mother shoulda swallowed you 
you on some tagalong flunkie yes man shit 
Do me a favor, please get off the next man dick 
And if you think I can't fuck with whoever, put your money up 
Put your jewels up, no fuck it put your honey up 
Put your raggedy house up nigga, or shut your mouth up 
Before I *buck lead*, and make a lot of *blood shed* 
Turn your *tux red*, I'm far from broke, got *enough bread *
And mad hoes, ask beavis I get nothing *butt-head


* Big L, one of the greatest lyricists of all time!





​
​


----------



## curts1 (Sep 10, 2010)

"Let death come quickly" -Kitty


----------



## keller420 (Sep 13, 2010)

yea its the game that made me but somehow latelly the games been crazy
they call this hip-hop
yea im an eighties baby, so yea my momma made me but hip-hop raised me


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 14, 2010)

[youtube]oz3KLKorsnE[/youtube]


----------



## Keenly2 (Sep 14, 2010)

what a splendid buy
pizza pizza pie

every minute every second

buy buy buy buy buy

pepperoni
and green peppers
mushrooms, olives
chives


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 14, 2010)

Holla my name and witness Game Official, it's so sick.. Have every single Bitch that Came with you on my dick! -2pac- .. one of his dopest punch lines ever IMO


----------



## g0dl1ke (Sep 14, 2010)

Cuz if i ever stuck to any singer in show biz, 
it'd be Jenifer Lopaz and Puffy you know this, 
im sorry Puff but i dont give a fuck, if this chick my own mother id still fuck her with no rubber,
and cum inside her and have a son and a new brother at the same time,
and just say that it aint mine, whats my name? -Marshall Mathers-Call me Slim Shady-Marshall Mathers EP

Theres 7 different levels to devil worshipping, horses heads, 
human sacrifices, canibilism & exorcism, animals having sex with them, camals, mamals & rabbits,
but i dont get into that, i kicked the habit, i just beat you to death,
with weapons that eat through the flesh, ill never beat you unless the fuckin meatloaf's fresh,
i got a lion in my pocket, im lying, i got a 9 in my pocket and baby im just a dying to cock it, 
hes ready for war, im ready for war, i got machetes and swords for any faggot that said he was raw, 
my uzi's heavy as yours, yeah you met me before, just didnt have a large a arsenary of weapons before, 
Marshall will step in the door, ill lay your head on the floor, with body spread on the bedspread red on the floor, 
red on the ceiling, red on the walls, get a new whore, met on the the 2nd, wet on the 3rd then shes dead on the 4, im dead wrong...
the weak or the strong who got it goin on. -Marshall Mathers-Dead Wrong-Notorious BIG ft. Eminem


----------



## beardo (Sep 14, 2010)

[youtube]Ai3ayTh54og[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 14, 2010)

All right stop collaborate and listen 
Ice is back with my brand new invention 
Something grabs a hold of me tightly 
Flow like a harpoon daily and nightly 
Will it ever stop yo I don't know 
Turn off the lights and I'll glow 
To the extreme I rock a mic like a vandal 
Light up a stage and wax a chump like a candle

SHIT is VIRUS cuzo.


----------



## jewfr00 (Sep 14, 2010)

ive been checkin out mac miller. he's pretty raw


----------



## beardo (Sep 17, 2010)

[youtube]0RIxi2R1A-w&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Sep 18, 2010)

[video=youtube;CHZtMNbrmWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHZtMNbrmWE[/video]


----------



## chuck taylor (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJM-c4IbkP4 Los is a BEAST.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 13, 2010)

"and fuck packing grams nigga, learn to speak and behave

you wanna spend twenty years as a government slave

two million people in prison keep the government paid

stuck in a six by eight cell alive in the grave"


----------



## greenhouse kush (Oct 14, 2010)

mushroom head 3 days a week, will not sleep till i hit the peek, peek of things that i cant see, peek next door at my neighbors beep. slow on down and get real high, then speed up and pass on by,
trippy eyes all the time, look at them and you will die! freakin out all the time!
who would of thought that a guy like me could ever go yo mars, but im on my knees?
question marks they sting like bees, so fuck the world LSD!!!!


----------



## xJoeBlaze (Oct 18, 2010)

*Big L-98' Freestyle*
nigga, or shut your mouth up
before i buck lead
and make a lot of bloodshead
turn ya tux red
im far from broke- got enough bread
and mad hoes- ask beavis, i get nothing but head


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 18, 2010)

Bust a nut inside your eye, to show you where I come from


----------



## mccumcumber (Oct 19, 2010)

Fucking Big L is amazing man good shit posting him JoeBlaze.
Even though some of Mac Dre's music is silly, I still think he has some of the best rhymes.

MD io coka, theres no one dopa.
Be on btches asses, like Im a sofa;
but i cant go fa, all this thievin.
When i start breathin, you punks start leavin.
Tis the season, for me to be stoppin that.
I'm moppin cats, beatin up copy cats.

I hearda starvin artists, but this is ridiculous.
They bitin my rhymes like red vine licorice
An im not diggin this, its gettin outta hand.
Any chance i can, imma shit ona man


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 19, 2010)

...and Rodney King? He ain't never felt a beat like this


----------



## mccumcumber (Oct 21, 2010)

I also dig People Under the Stairs:

Some could call me a damn drunk old ole fool
But I was the first to pass out, and make the shit look cool.


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 21, 2010)

Sickest ninja injury this century, enter plea
Lend sympathy to limper simple simon rhymin emcees
Trees is free, please leave a key
These meager fleas, he's the breeze
And she's the bees knees for sheez
G's of Gs
seize property, shopping sprees, chop the cheese
drop degrees to stop diseases
gee wiz pa!
DOOM rock grammer like the Kumbaya
- DOOM


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 21, 2010)

Ayyo we deaf, dumb and blind in this world we live cause
we don't understand how they robbin and killin us
They got us watchin backs and lockin our front doors
'Specially time got 'em workin on your soul they come for
Disguise entertainment, psychological fund war
So many different channels and they usin to hunt yours
So turn off the box, watch the program stop
See how the X marks the block

Aiyyo, this is for inquirin minds that wanna know (know)
Now OneBeLo got you double-checkin your info
You used to be the person gettin caught in the hype
Like if I read it in the paper then it gotta be news, right?
Or maybe CNN had you glued to the tube tight
 
Thinkin you was watchin the government's every move, right?
Stay tuned for props the helicopter crew's flight
Reported we saw it now the way to teach you new heights
So many programs you watch on the sofa
But the real programs sit on top of your shoulders (you)
Remote control your brain with all of this entertainment
Cable channels basic, you plug you in the Matrix
Face it, even cartoons and PlayStations
X-Box, target your tots with "X" ratings
Worse than Hollywood with that +Hidden Agenda+
No propaganda inserts didn't get censored
Same reason magazines show the homicide view
to desensitize you, so nothin surprise you
Portray the victim as those who victimize you
Despise you, religious extremes to terrorize you
Everywhere you go is the same old news, right?
And everything I mentioned get controlled by the Jews, right?
Freedom of press but if you try to confess
That's like a hungry fat man throwin steak in a food fight


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 21, 2010)

{*"Man it's a trip"*}


Now as the world turns, when will us black people learn? (damn)
Before we had a perm, we came from Adam's sperm
You see with plain vision, we live in the same system
Became victims, once was able, can't even raise children
Where's 'the village' when you need it?
A question for the person in the looking glass
Our community's lookin bad like a bucket full of crabs
That's the crooked path
If we don't straighten this out, how long would it last?
Every night you hear the bullets blast
Even if you in the suburbs every night, you see the footage flash
across your screen, I'll tell you my biggest pet peeve
You lookin at it thinkin like, "It don't affect me"
You livin large I'm thinkin like, "It don't impress me"
Rockin them chains, Sojourner Truth is tryin to set free
It don't take a pro-fessor
to see the o-pressor got the whole treasure
Now how many Africans slain for one platinum chain on yo' dresser?
I'm no better just because I think I know better
Tell me who you trust when you're in your new trucks
Some of us dyin over a few bucks, killers old enough to ride a school bus
With brothers like these tell me, who needs the Ku Klux?
Women walkin with titties out cause the truth sucks
It's time to breastfeed, knowledge is the best key
We got us pourin liquor out for all the dead G's
Rest? Please, in the grave you gettin less peace

{*"Man it's a trip"*}
{*"The world keeps turnin.."*} 
{*"On its axis.."*}

See in America they flamed bottle rockets when slaves was not abolished (true)

Slayed a lot of fathers and raped a lot of mommas 
Them days cotton products, we blame our modern problems
New ways they got us bondaged, the chains is psychologic 
The media be feedin us napalm atomics
While the schools brainwash us, the crayons is toxic (blah!)
Don't believe the hype, they can save all the drama 
Cause them apes not evolving, I can't swallow ya vomit 
My rights as a human they change laws in congress
Now Shaytan [Satan] in office, we can't call him honest
What part of the game do they play, cops or robbers?
In this land of Pocahontas, natives lost to conquest 
Your false gods get framed, buffed and polished 
If you ask who the prophet, they say Nostradamas (who?)
No ways of Muhammad, no pray five at Kabbah
Definition of a terrorist, they call Islamic
So many brothers puzzled and can't solve they problems 
Smuggle crack, juggle rap, or play ball in college
But Uncle Sam, hustle man, take all your dollars
Break y'all, sink them 8-balls in your pocket
I'm chosen like Moses, here to take y'all to promise 
My +Quest+ started when Tip say "Lost my wallet"
We all gotta get it, the mules, acres was promised 
But the skeletons came out the closet
Now some of y'all black folks is still patriotic 
Dyin in wars, so who you think make the profit?

{*"One day old fool, you gonna get this country 
in a war that they not gonna fight for ya,
which means you gon' have to fight it yourself!"*}

{*"What makes you think you can be a black hero?"*}

{*"I'm here, because I can't stand what's happening
and somebody has to make a difference
Now brotha will you help me?"*}


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 21, 2010)

They Say A Real Man Wont Hit a Girl Well I Aint Real Kuz i Beat Bitches Up' R.I.P. Big L

Its Not Often We Get a chance to ride buckets in a legitimate fashion so many of us say fuck it get a bucket run up in something and keep smashing, Its all about Survival But Everyone Makes It Hard To Do This Kuz Everybody Got a Gun But When We Was Young Only Weapons Was Our 2 Fist' R.I.P. Mac Mothafuckin Dre


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 21, 2010)

2pac peep game...

Time to get paid, time to get paid. Check.
Time to represent the west. On me: nuttin but a vest.
Got my hands on my glock, eyes on the prize.
First sucka jump, first sucka die.
Gimme mine, gimme mine, gimme mine like I told ya.
Hard as a boulder.
Motha fuckin souja.
Boom bam boom!! It's a stick up.
Vice president Dan Quayle eat a dick up.
Peep game.


[video=youtube;Cvv4UGEbsQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cvv4UGEbsQc[/video]


----------



## SCbudboy (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah im feelin like a crack adict
fresh up out the county jail, yeah im back at it
black kakhis, black coat, black caddy
keep flossin them carrots you gone get jacked rabbit


----------



## RewTheJew (Oct 21, 2010)

The three dimensional professional projection are speculate light 
Connected been selection air tight 
The isolated this assistive victory stimulated 
Their not simulated, patterns of flight originated 
Got my carnival on a tour of duty 
My band brother to pull medal jackets establish cruelty 
Black magic contra attack through the monitor 
Destruction of assumption - one thing I can promise ya 
It patches out, cold, sharp as glass 
Ritualistic annihilators murdering your cast 
The future only passed, the last, the feel 
The seven seal broken in half server monies real 
Become obsolete, I'm strong for my beat 
Destroying minded individuals delivering the fee 
Blood vive is in the street, heat flowing or retreat 
Deep omens keep opponents speech stemmed into peak 
Your opening the doors to the corridors stretching to the left 
Rain in my eyes, but the truth is on my chest 
I'm just a man who want some vengeance, I confess 
I am full of rage and sin, locked inside this cage again 
Where evil rains and people like to win 
And makes you sleep but we won't like to end 
So we shine brightly from the light within 
Locked inside this cage again (x4) 
Turn the music up a bit... 
Yo, yo... 
Dark secrets dements with the conscience 
I'm the lone ranger looking for Pocahontas 
Teenage zombies flying to be, 
I'm dieing to learn what I'm trying to be 
Go back these stairs in a tube so have it 
The youth of my group is the truth - so have it 
Keep myself cooked up, be cooked quickly 
Face still hurts but the kit stick with me 
Death felt as far as we go, 
Crazy face still not start the show 
I appreciate the chance to hurt, I'll kill you 
Ice put into your neck, I will do anything 
Talk to you like I might care, anything 
Revel by the nightmare, moon shine is still airy 
Back roads are filling me 
Military start at the par with artillery 
With artillery (x14) 
With Ta Ra Ta Ta Ta Ta... 
Locked inside this cage again (x4)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNV3tGpWrgQ


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 21, 2010)

i bet you $$$ noone is going to read those lonng ass quotes you're putting..should keep it to a few bars or something LOL..and some of you arent even giving the artist you're quoting credit


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 21, 2010)

Too legit... Too legit to quit (hey...hey...) Too legit...too
legit... Too legit to quit...(hey...) Too legit... Too legit to quit
(too legit...) too legit... too legit to quit..

that shit is sick doggy!


----------

